# How much does 5/8 drywall weigh?



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks JD.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

about 12-14 times more than the typical henway.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

ok, how much does a typical henway then?


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

sedwick said:


> ok, how much does a typical henway then?


The typical hen weighs about 5-6 pounds.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

So it weighs between 60 and 84 pounds? Could you be more specific please.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

sedwick said:


> Could you be more specific please.


Only if you go first!

5/8 drywall comes in at least 8 different sizes that I know of off the top of my head. What size are you asking about?


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry, 4x8x5/8.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

sedwick said:


> Sorry, 4x8x5/8.


US Gypsum says those panels weigh 70.4 pounds each.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

They also say to use 2.2lbs/sq ft for other sizes of 5/8"


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## fqp25 (Sep 2, 2006)

How much does 5/8 drywall weigh? 

Depends on what time of day it is. The drywall seems a lot heavier in the afternoon, than it did in the morning.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

fqp25 said:


> How much does 5/8 drywall weigh?
> 
> Depends on what time of day it is. The drywall seems a lot heavier in the afternoon, than it did in the morning.


 
I never actually noticed, since I only watch my crew handle it.:laughing: Trusses are engineered for 2 to 2.5 lbs sq/ft dead load for the ceiling.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

joasis said:


> Trusses are engineered for 2 to 2.5 lbs sq/ft dead load for the ceiling.


Yup... which is the number one reason that homeowner's don't realize what a super bad thing they're doing when they throw down some plywood in the "attic" and store tons of crap up there. The bottom chord of the trusses are nearly overloaded already with just drywall, insulation, and lighting fixtures.


----------

